# Honey's golden years



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's such a pretty girl. I love that close-up head shot with the sun on her hair. Honey is the right name for her. Happy belated birthday, sweet Honey.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

Honey looks so beautiful! Hugs and love to her!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl, I hope you have many more happy and healthy birthdays together. 
The senior years are very special, treasure every moment x


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a terrific idea! She looks so lovely! Looking forward to past, present, and future pictures of your sweet girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday to Honey, great pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great, I found 'Honey is five' thread so I shared the link! Wow, time really flies. Honey is five!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link, great to look back on all the photos. Puppy Honey with her duck is one of my favourites!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves very big sticks, really tree branches and zoomies!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216632594037923


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey and the witch. 
Trick or Treat


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Our Honey turned 10 on the 8th. I'm hoping to share lots of pics for many years!
> Here's a few taken this week that I hope you'll enjoy.
> Posing on the road home.
> She got a bag of balls for her birthday.
> ...


Happy birthday honey. 
A lucky girl a bag of bouncing tennis balls 🎾 she must have loved it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, she does love her tennis balls!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Honey,those humans do not know how to count 1-2-3-4-5-5 1/4-5 1/2 -5 3/4 -6 -6 1/4.
You are 6 years old bella.Enjoy many more honey years😘
PS:Be careful.Maya the Golden bee witch is on a hunting night.She may come after all the goldens named Honey 🐝🐝🐝


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dats what I keeps saying, silly humans kan't kount. I'z only 6. I tink i saws Maya the Golden bee witch's friend Mylo, verry scary. He got berry klose tu me! Oops, Iz not supose to be here, i bedder gets back into Fur All Dawgies Only, hee hee.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Honey is beautiful as ever


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey had her check-up. She was very brave, going in alone with the vet. 
He was very thorough, checking her from nose to tail, doing tests, checking her gait/joints and giving her her rabies shot. He was pleased with her and said she's a very healthy 10 year old golden.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

That is simply WONDERFUL news!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really great to hear that Honey got on so well at the vet!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new year and Honey thinks it's a great time to add new pics!

I love Cheetos...









Getting close should do the trick!









Debs promised I'd get one after a selfie!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Snow, snow snow...time for snowballs and sticks!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Your Honey has such a sweet, loving look in her eyes. [emoji7]


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you. I think she has soulful eyes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a great picture of Honey!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's a great picture of Honey!


I agree it's lovely!.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

She is a real beauty and very aptly named!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments. We think she is beautiful!
Maybe that pic will be the inspiration for my next painting!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. We think she is beautiful!
> Maybe that pic will be the inspiration for my next painting!


My current paint project is a golden boy named Hudson, maybe Honey will be next.
This is the closest thing to a painting of Honey as I have. It was a gift for my son with his doxie, Myloschz and Honey as a pup. BTW, he always makes silly faces!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Now, some Honey pics to brighten your day (it's overcast and rainy here).
I think this is a new fav of mine!
*My silly goose.*









*Honey, the regal look!*


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you. I think she has soulful eyes!
> View attachment 879915


Oh my what a lovely girl!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Now, some Honey pics to brighten your day (it's overcast and rainy here).
> I think this is a new fav of mine!
> *My silly goose.*
> View attachment 882398
> ...


Cute photos, love the "ready for takeoff look"!.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That first pic reminds me of that old show The Flying Nun with Sally Field. Honey is so pretty and looks like a real sweet heart.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Working on grouping a few pics of Honey, then and now, to share. This is good practice for grouping images just in case I need to for the photo contest poll, lol. 

No image yet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey test image 2.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey had her first dental cleaning. A non-cancerous growth was removed from her lower jaw which caused her to loose 2 teeth. She's healthy and happy but the drool just runs like a waterfall in that gap!
She decided to rock some glittery leg bands where she was shaved for surgery.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey had her first dental cleaning. A non-cancerous growth was removed from her lower jaw which caused her to loose 2 teeth. She's healthy and happy but the drool just runs like a waterfall in that gap!
> She decided to rock some glittery leg bands where she was shaved for surgery.
> 
> View attachment 883846


Oh bless her, I catch myself drooling 🤤 in my sleep so honey can join me in being a lady that drools 😉 
I love the hair scrunchy armbands, stylish yet practical for those annoying shaved patches. Honey looks beautiful and very on trend in them, she just needs a cat walk to show off on


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey had her first dental cleaning. A non-cancerous growth was removed from her lower jaw which caused her to loose 2 teeth. She's healthy and happy but the drool just runs like a waterfall in that gap!
> She decided to rock some glittery leg bands where she was shaved for surgery.
> 
> View attachment 883846


Oh my gosh, love the glittery accessories.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Miss Honey's got class, drool or no drool.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's always so happy and loves all the extra attention when we do silly stuff!
I'm so excited, she won 4 movie passes from our vet's office with this photo.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl, love that she's always smiling when she's dressed up!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> She's always so happy and loves all the extra attention when we do silly stuff!
> I'm so excited, she won 4 movie passes from our vet's office with this photo.
> 
> View attachment 883858


What are you taking her to see?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey was excited about Peter Rabbit 2 since she loves watching those wasklie wabbits in the yard. 
Then the discussion took a serious turn when I told her we can't have any movie theatre buttery popcorn cuz we both need to make healthy snack choices. She was sad for a minute then decided to wait for it to come on TV. She's sure the family movie snacks will be worth the wait and while I'm seeing F9 she can mooch snacks off her Dad!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

She might like "Fly Away Home." Has geese in it!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey was excited about Peter Rabbit 2 since she loves watching those wasklie wabbits in the yard.
> Then the discussion took a serious turn when I told her we can't have any movie theatre buttery popcorn cuz we both need to make healthy snack choices. She was sad for a minute then decided to wait for it to come on TV. She's sure the family movie snacks will be worth the wait and while I'm seeing F9 she can mooch snacks off her Dad!
> 
> View attachment 883859


Oooh yeah I can spot the waskalie wabbit in your garden. Would Honey give chase? 

We don’t get them in our garden but we do come across them on our riverside walks a short walk from our home. The movement grabs Teddy’s attention but he doesn’t chase after them, occasionally he’ll do half hearted lolloping jog in the rabbits direction but Ted’s more of a lover than a killer thankfully.

Came across a golden last week while on holidays in another part of England who said he’d just adopted the 3 year old female golden from a rescue charity. He said she had the around the nose lead on because she’s running off into the woodland killing birds and rabbits! 😬 He said he’d had goldens before but never one with the killer instinct before. He seemed rather distressed by it and the golden seemed none to happy to have her escapades curtailed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CCoopz said:


> Oooh yeah I can spot the waskalie wabbit in your garden. Would Honey give chase?
> 
> We don’t get them in our garden but we do come across them on our riverside walks a short walk from our home. The movement grabs Teddy’s attention but he doesn’t chase after them, occasionally he’ll do half hearted lolloping jog in the rabbits direction but Ted’s more of a lover than a killer thankfully.
> 
> Came across a golden last week while on holidays in another part of England who said he’d just adopted the 3 year old female golden from a rescue charity. He said she had the around the nose lead on because she’s running off into the woodland killing birds and rabbits! 😬 He said he’d had goldens before but never one with the killer instinct before. He seemed rather distressed by it and the golden seemed none to happy to have her escapades curtailed.


Honey loves to give chase and watch the white tails run off intp the tall grasses and woods. This includes the large flags on the white tail deer! She will leave it if the command is given before the chase begins. Luckily, she's prettry good about stopping at the boundary. 

I wonder if rescue golden had to kill those things to survive...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> She might like "Fly Away Home." Has geese in it!


Maybe. She loves chasing the mourning doves away. I think it's because of the noises they make.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

My sunshine.









Lunch buddy









My Bestie


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> My sunshine.
> View attachment 885088
> 
> 
> ...


What a sweetheart. I bet she is a breakfast and dinner buddy too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well now, she does love her food, lol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful Miss Honey Bee🤩


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She’s very pretty. Both Luke and now, Logan, love(d) chasing the mourning doves.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you, she's the apple of my eye! 
Honey also loves chasing mourning doves. I think it's their unique call as they take flight!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you, she's the apple of my eye!
> Honey also loves chasing mourning doves. I think it's their unique call as they take flight!


They like to land around my pool. It entertains me.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

In the last few months, we've made lots of visits to the vet for subtle issues but there was always a dark cloud looming. Three weeks ago our vet confirmed hemangiosarcoma.

Our family has helped us give Honey the best times, special meals, treats and opportunities to make more wonderful memories with her.

Here's Honey at her 11 the birthday party. Always a princess!









She kept us smiling with some silly expressions!









Special moments.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Debbie, my heart breaks for you, they are never with us long enough. Tears flowing here, it's so very sad. Love and hugs to you and your family, you all gave her the most wonderful life, take care xxx


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I am truly sorry and saddened to hear about your loss of Honey. She seemed like such a sweet girl. I always enjoyed the photos you posted in part because she looked so much like my Lola but also because she was always so happy. The way you capture her facial expressions always makes me laugh.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know you will miss Honey very much. I'm glad you had each other and shared so much love.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no, I am so sorry! She was a special girl and I know how hard this is. I just hate this. I always enjoyed np the pictures of her antics.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I will love my sweet Honey forever!.......The Barney


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking of you and your family at this time. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I was so hoping for better news for you guys. Thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry.....I know how heartbreaking this is. 
Thinking of you and your family.


----------

